# 1232 Tracker Jon Boat Duck Hunting



## milletro (Jan 6, 2016)

AL Welded Platform Frame
Treated Plywood Deck Painted & Urethane Coated
Battery & Fuel under deck
SW Marine Camo Paint / Natural Gear Stencils (Red Leg)
Styx River Neo Mats
Switch Box / Fuse Box / 21" LED Bar / Strip LED Side Lights & Under Deck
Bilge Pump
Custom Boat Numbers


----------



## milletro (Jan 6, 2016)

Added photos


----------



## Ebug (Jan 6, 2016)

Great build and excellent details.

Rob


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 8, 2016)

Other than the treated wood it looks great.
Do you hunt out of it, Do you have a blind for it or use it to get to you hunting spot?


----------



## ADIBOO (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice build! How does the light work out? Thinking of adding one to my boat


----------



## milletro (Jan 8, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Other than the treated wood it looks great.
> Do you hunt out of it, Do you have a blind for it or use it to get to you hunting spot?



Blind will come next year. I priced using AL for the deck and marine board.... way to expensive. Quotes came back over $600 for the three pieces. On this boat used plywood.


----------



## milletro (Jan 8, 2016)

ADIBOO said:


> Nice build! How does the light work out? Thinking of adding one to my boat



Light works excellent. 21 curved LED on Amazon $80. I got the covers from SuperBrightLEDs.com


----------



## milletro (Jan 8, 2016)

Engineering Drawings / Wiring Schematic / Neo Mat Layout PM with questions or if you want source files (Pro/E for deck)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 9, 2016)

milletro said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the treated wood it looks great.
> ...


The copper in the pressure treated wood will corrode the aluminum. Exterior grade plywood is the best choice on an aluminum boat ACX, BCX ect.


----------



## milletro (Jan 9, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> milletro said:
> 
> 
> > lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip, I didn't know.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 9, 2016)

I second the above about pressure treated wood on aluminum. Boat looks great though! What green inside lights did you go with?


----------



## milletro (Jan 9, 2016)

Side emitting strip LEDs. I encased them in extruded PVC and poly carb shielding. VHB'd it to gunnel. Got em from SuperBrightLEDs.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 9, 2016)

Do you mind posting the link to the parts you used?

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice job on the boat and really like the lights but would never get away with those hull I.D. numbers here in Florida.


----------



## Androsyn (Jan 19, 2016)

Very clean electrical and compartment work buddy. Looks awesome. I think your dog is ready to hit the lake!


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks good to me.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 21, 2016)

milletro said:


> Side emitting strip LEDs. I encased them in extruded PVC and poly carb shielding. VHB'd it to gunnel. Got em from SuperBrightLEDs.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you elaborate some on how you encased the light strips? I have been looking for ideas of fastening some UV led light strips under the outside of my gunnels for night fishing. If I just put them directly on the under right under the gunnel they would be at a bad angle plus would be very vulnerable to to damage.


----------



## milletro (Jan 24, 2016)

I used an extrusion that was slightly larger then the LED strip. The open ends were sealed with silicone and capped will boots from Superbrightleds.com I used side emitting led strips so the light would be directed downward. The extrusion assembly was then VHB taped below the gunnel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 25, 2016)

milletro said:


> I used an extrusion that was slightly larger then the LED strip. The open ends were sealed with silicone and capped will boots from Superbrightleds.com I used side emitting led strips so the light would be directed downward. The extrusion assembly was then VHB taped below the gunnel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet. Where did you get the extrusions and where they square tubing? This seems like a great idea for what I am wanting to do and may try it myself this spring.


----------

